# Virginal Sonata, played on piano



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Intended for performance on my virginal, which is in need of a few repairs.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like the harmony more on this one. Do you write it out for others to perform or as a document, or just improvise for friends, etc.?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I may eventually write my favorite pieces I've produced over the last four years out. For now I am just exploring.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There are some wonderfully crazy harmonies on this. Good job! It’s good to be virginal.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

This is quite nice work, but it's not a sonata. A sonata is a multi movement work, generally of an A B A form (though not always, sometimes more themes are introduced and explored) but there should always be an exposition, a development and a recapitulation. Your piece doesn't adhere to this quite strict form of composition so perhaps you should call it something else.


----------

